# How about Onkyo HT S3500 for a beginner ??



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey guys 

been a while since i've been researching on this website.

apart from my HT room system, am planning for a small HT system for my living room and this is the first system am gonna buy.

I am thinking about Onkyo HT S3500 for this.

Just want to know your views and about product before finalizing 

Its a very low budget HTiB ...... am going for the demo today and if i like it i will buy it then and there 

Thank you


----------



## Destructobrat (Jul 4, 2013)

If you've not bought the Onk yet, take a look at accessories4less.com.


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

The OP is India.


----------



## Destructobrat (Jul 4, 2013)

Lol. Oops. The mobile app doesn't show where posters are from.


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Hello guys 

thanx for replies..... 

I finally bought my first HT system :yay: and that is for my Living room 

Onkyo HT S3500 

a decent system for a small living room


----------

